# Illegal tap from electric furnace.



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Same job... this is at the outdoor condensing unit. They used what appeared to be a scrap of #10 romex for the whip to the unit. It must have been a little short, because they took some tin snips to cut a little bit of the sheet metal out of the condensing unit so it would reach that little bit more. This is probably a $4,000 condensing unit. Some people have no shame.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ridiculous.  
Any idea who? Or should we just blame the HVAC guy?:whistling2:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Look at how that upper connnector has already discolored from a bad connection.
This is exactly why I think inspectors are a required


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Ridiculous.
> Any idea who? Or should we just blame the HVAC guy?:whistling2:


I know exactly who. I know both the company's name and the technician's first name. Normally when an HVAC company has a job installing very high-end, top of the line equipment, they'll send their best installers. This one must have been installed by the parts runner. :laughing: I know this was probably a 7 or 8 thousand dollar changeout.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Marc, what size wire is that feeding the furnace?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Marc, what size wire is that feeding the furnace?


#6 NM cable. Yeah, I know where you're headed... cable only rated for 55 amps. I pick my battles, because every single inspector in my area will buy this. Use the 1.08 temp correction multiplier, and you get 59.4 amps.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I know exactly who. I know both the company's name and the technician's first name.


So what do you do in a case like this? Do you call them up and raise hell?


----------



## knothole (Mar 10, 2007)

GregS said:


> So what do you do in a case like this? Do you call them up and raise hell?


or do you notify the inspector or do you go nah, nah, nah every time you see them. We usually just bring it up when others are around, just to let them know that we know. :no:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

This stuff burns me up! 
I myself would let someone know that this is not acceptable. NO ONE should be allowed to get away with that kind of work!


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Man that's one hack job. Some people do indeed have no shame. I hope this isn't on a new home.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

meadow said:


> I hope this isn't on a new home.


I'm gonna guess that this home is almost 7 years old... just like this thread.:whistling2::laughing:

Pete


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Who can dredge up the oldest thread, without an ounce of shame or embarrassment? This is the oldest one I have seen to date.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

ibuzzard said:


> Who can dredge up the oldest thread, without an ounce of shame or embarrassment? This is the oldest one I have seen to date.


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> This is a brand spanking new top of the line Trane heat pump install. The electric furnace is seved by a 60 amp, 240 volt cable. I noticed the installer had a quad receptacle bolted on the side of the furnace for the 110 volt condensate pump, Aprilaire humidifier, and the UV light. I was curious how they were getting 110. I opened it up, and this is what I found inside. They had the hot and neutral of a #14 romes tapped onto the 60 amp cable's ground wire, and the hot tapped under with one of the 60 amp hots. Nice. 60 amp fused receptacles now. Dumb, dumb, dumb.


A "110" outlet? Are you even an electrician? :001_huh:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

ibuzzard said:


> Who can dredge up the oldest thread, without an ounce of shame or embarrassment? This is the oldest one I have seen to date.


This may have been one of the first ones on the site!:laughing:


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

Pete m. said:


> I'm gonna guess that this home is almost 7 years old... just like this thread.:whistling2::laughing:
> 
> Pete


pete that was so observant of you.so how. did you realise? you were actually the first person to raise a flag 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> I'm gonna guess that this home is almost 7 years old... just like this thread.:whistling2::laughing:
> 
> Pete


It came up in a search, but still Shouldve looked at the date more closely. 

I commented without thinking when I saw it. 





ibuzzard said:


> Who can dredge up the oldest thread, without an ounce of shame or embarrassment? This is the oldest one I have seen to date.


See above. One the bright side its still worth seeing for those who missed it.


----------



## Safari (Jul 9, 2013)

meadow said:


> It came up in a search, but still Shouldve looked at the date more closely.
> 
> I commented without thinking when I saw it.
> 
> ...


yes saw the date 2007!
seriously why should someone do this? is it a mock or something? 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

nickson said:


> yes saw the date 2007!
> seriously why should someone do this? is it a mock or something?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y210-0100 using Tapatalk 2


Unfortunately, this install is real. There are many hacks in this world... some better than others.

Pete


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

meadow said:


> It came up in a search, but still Shouldve looked at the date more closely.
> 
> I commented without thinking when I saw it.


No problem... I was just yanking your chain a bit

Pete


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Pete m. said:


> No problem... I was just yanking your chain a bit
> 
> Pete


:laughing: Its okay.


----------

